

Cloud computing company NearForm to create 100 jobs - jn
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/cloud-computing-company-nearform-to-create-100-jobs-1.2159261

======
jn
nearForm[1] sell node.js consulting and software to enterprises like Condé
Nast, Universal, Intel and Qualcomm. They organize NodeConf Europe[2]. They're
bootstrapped with 100% year on year growth so far and projecting 200% growth
this year (according to the article).

One of the interesting things here is that they're Irish, but instead of
setting up in Dublin (home to the EU headquarters of Google, Facebook,
Microsoft, Airbnb, Intercom, etc) they've decided to set themselves up in a
small town in Waterford, a county with a population of 114,000.

[1] [http://www.nearform.com/](http://www.nearform.com/) [2]
[http://nodeconfeu.com/](http://nodeconfeu.com/)

